# Hello from California



## audi08bry (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello people! I too am a NEWBIE!!I am also in other TT forums with the same screen name. :mrgreen:


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome Love the TT :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I bet it i not raining over there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.How about a TT meeting next June we'll be the ones in the hire car :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hello!

I have family out in California, where abouts are you?


----------

